# Applying for a waiter or busboy position



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

Well this summers job market is looking VERY bleak, the place I was kinda promised a job is not delivering, and going to college is not free so I need some $$.

I have been thinking of applying to restaurants as a busboy or waiter position. I know that this would test me and either break me or make me 1000X better socially. Even my Dad who does not know of my SA, said "that means your going to have to take orders, refill drinks, etc etc can you see yourself doing that" mom said "he'll do fine"

Truthfully, I think I am capable of it, going to college has helped immensely for my SA, its almost non existent to what it was in junior high and hs.

Another job I am looking to is being a pet trainer at petsmart, that will really test my skills even more because I am the center of the class essentially.

Anyhow, no sense avoiding theses feelings of anxiety, its best to face them and conquer them..after all I am atudying to become a vet and which dealing with people is crucial to.

thanks for reading, and nag me about it Wednesday so I actually follow through with it. XD

and thanks for reading this, as a token of my appreciation and for my humiliation here is a video of me losing a bet haha enjoy.


----------



## AshenSpirit (Jun 1, 2009)

If you can wear a tie and type I would got for a Temp position at an agency--they always seem to be available and pay much better than min wage.

Pizza delivery is also good if you live in an area where you aren't afraid to get shot. Just working Friday/Saturday/Sunday night you can pull in some good money with tips.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

good luck !


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

I dunno about any temp agency within biking distance of me. I live ina pretty nice area, but do not have a car..one of my friends last year was a pizza delivery guy and loved it, drove around in his mustang 8 hours a day, got great tips. If I had a car I would seriously consider it.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

You seem like you'll do fine. You seem to have been able to take part in losing a bet. 
That seemed pretty embarassing. If you can do that, I think that you will have no trouble taking drink orders from people. 

Hope there are no sharks in that water. J/K


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

SAgirl said:


> You seem like you'll do fine. You seem to have been able to take part in losing a bet.
> That seemed pretty embarassing. If you can do that, I think that you will have no trouble taking drink orders from people.
> 
> Hope there are no sharks in that water. J/K


Hey thanks! much respect


----------



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

it'll definitely help. I did door-to-door sales for a year and it helped my personality become alot more outgoing.


----------



## deelishuss (Apr 5, 2009)

I admire your desire to take on both, seemingly, daunting tasks. The waiter position sounds great bc you have the potential to make great tips but also the animal trainer position bc it actually falls in line with your career interests. Could you do both? 

If not, I'd go with the animal trainer simply bc I love dogs and they are kinder than rude customers, hehe. Sorry, I've been reading too much bitterwaitress.net 

Good luck!


----------

